# Anybody buy from the Lee Roy Hartung collection?



## Larmo63 (Nov 4, 2011)

I picked up something, anybody else?


----------



## ABC Services (Nov 4, 2011)

*wow*

yes , I was there and got one lot, unbelievable!


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 4, 2011)

How much did the Bluebird go for?
Darcie


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 4, 2011)

```

```


Anyone win the lot with a bunch of horns, pair of girls green fenders and a bunch of accessories??? I believe that lot had some autocycle Seiss lights. If any of you won that and want to sell them please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## ABC Services (Nov 4, 2011)

*wow*

bluebird went for 5500 late model withe the dummy set up, aerocycle 4500, fender lot 700


----------



## ABC Services (Nov 4, 2011)

*hartung*

plus throw 15% for buyers premium and 9.25% sales tax that puts the bird at 6700, ratty phantom sold for 2000 plus the 500


----------



## slick (Nov 4, 2011)

WOW! I wanted the aerocycle but not at that price for the condition it's in. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Nov 4, 2011)

*The aerocycle was missing the door!*

The door was gone. I scored some literature. I think alot of the stuff sold for a resonable price. The Fees kinda pushed them over the edge but oh well. Things that I really liked was the Iver Johnson $3800ish and the Lot of Bicycle Buttons $2800ish


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 4, 2011)

The internet bidding/buying was a clusterfu*k. These people need to work the kinks out before they do another auction. Unbelievable.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Nov 5, 2011)

*Issues*

were there issues with internet bidding? I saw a small army working computers and phones


----------



## Colton1936 (Nov 5, 2011)

*i bought that lot with*

I'm in that blue crosley at the auction right now on my phone, but anyways I bought that lot with the 5 20s early 30s bicycles, an Iver johnson, admiral, maple, elgin and a girls bike from the teens with a leather chain guard, I also bought 4  model A doors.


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 5, 2011)

The internet bidding was jumping around something furious. Add to that, there was no audio, so you couldn't tell what was going on. I won the old crusty lot with two wood wheel bikes; an Ajax and a Belvedere, along with a truss bar Iver Johnson. Not bad. Nerve wracking, stuff was FLYING by!


----------



## Harvie (Nov 5, 2011)

There is a much better condition Black Phantom selling sometime this month in AK. No fees no premiums all the guy has to do is stop postponing the sale....

The Phanton in this auction was not worth what it sold for, there are several for sale in way better condition for 1-1.5K LESS.... one from the origional owner with full documentation.


----------



## Colton1936 (Nov 5, 2011)

The guy who bought the "power bike" got a good deal, he payed $150 for it, he said it wad a excelcier but it looked like a Cleveland lightweight.


----------



## Colton1936 (Nov 5, 2011)

for the people who were talking about the black phantom, there was one at the Iola swap meet last year for $575 with all the original paint on it.


----------



## dave the wave (Nov 6, 2011)

*yes it was a good deal for $150*



Colton1936 said:


> The guy who bought the "power bike" got a good deal, he payed $150 for it, he said it wad a excelcier but it looked like a Cleveland lightweight.




that was a good deal.it was this bike.


----------



## dave the wave (Nov 6, 2011)

http://s285.photobucket.com/albums/... Auction Preview 11-1-11/?albumview=slideshow its the rusty one next to the whizzer.


----------



## MBlue6 (Nov 7, 2011)

Colton1936 said:


> for the people who were talking about the black phantom, there was one at the Iola swap meet last year for $575 with all the original paint on it.




I saw that one at Iola. That phantom was rough but it was complete. Matt


----------



## willardm (Nov 8, 2011)

*Auction results*

You can go here for auction results.
http://www.auctionsamerica.com/even...essionid=8430e6569cacd4cd58d7506668573e4b2a57


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Nov 8, 2011)

The final prices not just on bicycles, but actually everything, is very high retail.  Not sure why people spent so much, but great for the guy's estate.  The early motorcycle stuff specifically went for far more than it's worth, but I guess when you need it, you pay.


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 8, 2011)

The people who put on this auction fell far short of professionalism as far as the internet bidding. Just terrible.


----------



## Greg M. (Nov 8, 2011)

*Auction fun!*



Greens07 said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> ...




Yes, those were Seiss Super DeLuxe Autocycle lights there with the brackets and the longer "AS" bolts to boot! One of the lenses was missing the other was cracked, but otherwise all there in ok overall condition. I also found other parts to this bike in other lots including the Autocycle tank door everybody saw, but there was also a Schwinn / Stewart Warner speedo there with the green lensed side window for the light that was in very poor condition. 
It was great to get there and spend a number of hours looking at his collection.
I agree the prices were way above market value, but he with the deepest pockets wins. ( sometimes ) 
Here are some pictures. 

Greg M.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Nov 8, 2011)

*Too high?*

I dont know. The prices did not seem too high to me. FOr instance the Autocycle door lot... Sell the NOS Delta 20-30's light and battery tube for say $250 and th efew odd other parts for say a hundred the buyer gets the door for inside of $400 with original lense, seems fair.... If alot of the lots were broken down I think the goodies were bought for a fair price.


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 8, 2011)

that flying merkel went for 201k insane but most likely worth close to that. Not many of them come up for sale


----------



## twowheelfan (Nov 8, 2011)

*the merkel looks like the biggest ticket item.*

i kind of thought that the BMW veritas or the edwards roadster was gonna top out the auction. that edwards roadster is documented as the first pebble beach show winner.


----------



## oldandtired (Nov 10, 2011)

*hartung auction*

I considered our time at the Hartung auction as money and time well spent.  Entertaining, educational and certainly alot of fun.  Some items went crazy...some were a bargain.  But really, where do you find the stuff anymore?  Pretty hard to find a collection that size in one spot!  it would take many years!  just wish i could find a merkel


----------



## Colton1936 (Nov 13, 2011)

Somebody that bought 5 cars at the auction just put them all on ebay, all of them going for over $1,000 what he paid.


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 13, 2011)

I own that very speedo in lot #6311 you described, and it is sitting on my workbench right now. 

I'm going to have it restored......


----------

